# New Kid on the Block



## RastaPasta (Oct 16, 2008)

Hey fellow Halloween Enthusiasts!

My name is Lesley and halloween time is by far one of my favorite times of the year. Pumpkins, haunted houses, and travel channel halloween specials are what I live on. I particularly love Haunted Attractions and the technical and creative aspects that go into making them! Its been a fascination of mine since I was really young, but the past several years I've started to get more interested in it. I plan to get involved with an attraction maybe next year - make up, technical, set and props - love 'em all. (Unfortunately I can't right now because I am a student - almost degree holder!- and when im not doing halloween things I'm stuck in a library)

I found this website while doing some personal research on the top haunts through the country and look forward to advice, costume ideas, and some halloween conversation!


----------



## WolfbaneManor (Oct 15, 2008)

Welcome Lesley.

I too just joined earlier today.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Welcome RastaPasta / Lesley! Hangout here for awhile & you may get a degree in haunting!!


----------



## RastaPasta (Oct 16, 2008)

hey!

Maybe, I mean, I DO study in a haunted library basement!


----------



## WolfbaneManor (Oct 15, 2008)

Well we all know from Ghostbusters what happens in a library basement.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

welcome to the forum!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Welcome RastaPasta


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

welcome welcome!


----------



## Great White (Jan 18, 2006)

We'll expect a prop "how to" from ya next year after you graduate..


----------



## 8 Nightmares (Oct 3, 2008)

_Welcome to the Forum Lesley_


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

Hello & Welcome--see ya in chat


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome RP


----------



## RastaPasta (Oct 16, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome's everyone!

So far, as a haunt beginner, I did find a budget friendly book with a funny twist - Halloween....out of duct tape! Its a how to book of all things duct tape, even duct tape costumes


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Alice (Sep 26, 2008)

Welcome and hello.


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Welcome to the party!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Welcome aboard RastaPasta. Sometime you'll have to share the story on the name. 
Duct tape hugh? I think there have been a few things here made with that. You will be AMAZED at the things used here to make props. It still amazes me what everyone here comes up with. Well, welcome again! We are glad to have you here.


----------



## insanehobbies (Nov 3, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Hi and welcome!!


----------

